# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  29.01.10 Hip Hop+DubStep Party : Rogalik BRthDay @ Detroit

## danny b0y

*Def Killa & Frost* - (Евпатория, Крым)
*NW - Syndicate* - (Ильичевск)
*Diamond Family* - (Одесса)

*dj Black Jack* - (Одесса)
*dj Bone Rhythm* - (Одесса)

*dj SNEP* - (Ильичевск)
*dj DAN* - (Одесса)

*mc Jahmall* - (Киев)
*mc Dinar* - (Одесса)

*ВХОД*: *40UAH*

Встреча В

----------

